# Problem with Sestos PID with Gaggia Classic



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Hey guys.

I obtained a Gaggia Classic that was premodified with a Sestos PID. At first it functioned perfectly fine.

However, now, after about three weeks, the PV is rarely synchronized with the SV at all. For example, SV is 94.5. However PV will fluctuate between 85 to 96. It doesn't seem to stay within the +/- 1 degree as often mentioned by other users. Also, it seems very slow to make changes, it can stay at 85-88 degrees for half an hour, I'll have to flip the steam switch, and hit the brew switch immediately once PV hits 94.5.

Keeping in mind that the PID has been working correctly for the last three weeks and has just started behaving this way, are there any suggestions?

I am currently auto tuning it, by pressing SET to get to CTRL, then changing CTRL to 2. Now SV is blinking between 94.5 and At. Been going like this for 3 hours now, while the PV has slowly dropped from 85 to 35 now.

I heard that auto tuning can take 5-8 hours, but I also heard that the PV will fluctuate as high as 10 degrees above the SV during this process. However all I see so far is the PV dropping steadily like a plane without fuel.

Any advice? I am fine with opening the Gaggia Classic to see what's wrong - I can handle some basic DIY but I didn't install the PID myself so I'm not sure what could even be the problem.


----------

